

Ask HN: Where do you promote your landing page? - iamjonlee

I've read a lot about viral landing pages like stripe,milk, forkly and hipster which have no problem at all generating traffic for their landing pages prior to the application launching.<p>We just published our landing page www.grooovy.me but don't seem to be getting anywhere at all. We're not exactly sure where to begin(we posted on HN, tweeted about it), and don't know exactly how to get the ball rolling.<p>Any advice? I know it might have to do with the actual product or landing page itself, but I believe I did a good job this time around.
======
rman666
I promote mine right here: <http://policyanswers.com>. Haha!

In other words, any where I can.

------
Geee
It's down? That's not a good start. Try to find your target audience, tweet,
try getting some blogs feature your site.

~~~
iamjonlee
That's a terribly stupid mistake on my part. Typo in the domain name. Thanks
for the suggestions, those are the ones I'm already currently trying.

